# Can someone ID this beautiful stranger (fish)?



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I work at a big lfs in the Netherlands and we received a fish (in a shipment of other fish) we couldn't ID. We sent a picture to the distributor and they told us it was Omobranchus 'zebra', which I'm quite sure it's not!

I found two pictures of Peter Maguire of the same fish, maybe someone can ID the fish for me.


















Regards!


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd have to say it's some kind of blenny - but I didn't know they came in freshwater varieties! Blennies are fun fish, with a curious, intelligent nature - except for the predatory ones . . .

Cute little fellow!!

~Bruce


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Phenablennius heyligeri


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

So cool


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Phenablennius heyligeri


Great! +1 for Seattle Aquarist!

Thank you very much!



Bruce_S said:


> I'd have to say it's some kind of blenny - but I didn't know they came in freshwater varieties! Blennies are fun fish, with a curious, intelligent nature - except for the predatory ones . . .
> 
> Cute little fellow!!
> 
> ~Bruce


It is indeed a blenny and like the omobranchus zebra, it is a brackish specie like we already guesses. It is doing great for over a year in a planted tank however.


----------

